# Stung



## Infraredd (Jan 13, 2014)

First off I'd like to thank Stealthstar for her post of this place on New Years Day, without it, I'd have never known!
I love ruins, proper ones where nature rewrites man's best efforts to be grand.
Places like these work really well in infra red (in my opinion)
It gives them that ethereal, romantic look.
I also used my new fish eye lens.
Works fine in visible spectrum but not so well in I/R.
Ah well I'll have to carry on with my old Tokina 17mm.
Pictures!
Cottage first




Cottage fireplace by Infraredd, on Flickr




cottage lounge by Infraredd, on Flickr




cottage landing by Infraredd, on Flickr




Cottage bed 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Cottage bed 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Now the big house




Nettle stung 01 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 02 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 03 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 04 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 05 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 06 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 07 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 08 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr

This room pissed me off. If you look at the poor trees roots there are all sorts of symbols carved into it. Pagan/Wikka/Satanist and this room was littered with dead tea lights.
If someone is going to go to the trouble of staging a ceremony to pay homage to or evoke something from the other side, then at least do it and us the courtesy of cleaning up after yourself. 
This also includes photographers!
(rant over)




Nettle stung 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung entrance3 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle Stung entrance2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle Stung pink porch by Infraredd, on Flickr




Nettle stung porch by Infraredd, on Flickr

That's all folks!
Thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great set of pics!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 13, 2014)

Wowww!! What a lovely set! Loving the infra red ones so ethreal.
I love the tree growing through the door opening reaching for the light, so romantic! 
Thanks for sharing such a lovely set.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 13, 2014)

Great stuff as always , the infra red treatment is once again a dreamy and fantastic additional view of it


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2014)

So many features still to be seen,superb shots.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 13, 2014)

Absolutely stunning photographs! Not usually a massive fan of the fish eye but it works *really* well here. The infra red ones are beautiful and I love the tree roots  and I hope you cleared up after those idiots, that would have pissed me off too. Any self/mother earth respecting Pagan or Wiccan would take their crap with them and not harm nature, I say people playing 'games', youngsters trying at witching, or yeah satanists.... or maybe just really rubbish Pagans or Wiccans  poor tree...


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 13, 2014)

As normal your photos put a different light on the subject (Pun intended) as I put on Stealthstar's report, love this place, I'm just going to have to go there one day and see for myself.


----------



## Infraredd (Jan 13, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> Absolutely stunning photographs! Not usually a massive fan of the fish eye but it works *really* well here. The infra red ones are beautiful and I love the tree roots  and I hope you cleared up after those idiots, that would have pissed me off too. Any self/mother earth respecting Pagan or Wiccan would take their crap with them and not harm nature, I say people playing 'games', youngsters trying at witching, or yeah satanists.... or maybe just really rubbish Pagans or Wiccans  poor tree...



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 14, 2014)

Your work just keeps on getting better and better....stunning stuff


----------



## Squeakist (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful pics


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful shots! The infa red ones add such magic


----------



## thylecne (Mar 21, 2014)

These are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 21, 2014)

What gorgeous pics! I love the infa red ones they have a "middle earth" LOTR feel to them, beautiful


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 21, 2014)

Top report! Sorry I missed this one.
I'm down with the anti littering malarky. Regardless of belief, religion or not. 
Good job dude!


----------



## scottishbob (Mar 31, 2014)

What a reward for an accidental click! Those externals are hauntingly beautiful - thanks!


----------

